# [gelöst] Was ist SIOCADDRT?

## uhai

Eine meiner Netzkarten meldet beim Booten, das das file "SIOCADDRT" schon existiert.

Was ist das? Gibts da eine Quelle zum nachlesen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Feb 05, 2011 11:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

Das scheint ein Problem mit der Routing-Tabelle zu sein.

----------

